# Moving on blog!



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I'm currently in the process of moving on after 4 fails ivf attempts and have run out of nhs cycles and quite frankly cannot for any more and if we could I'm not sure I'd risk going through everything we went through during the cycles we have already had! It's so much of a gamble and so much pain physically and mentally come from it! 
Anyway, I am now trying to work out my path in life. One that's is childless and also ivf free as that has controlled us for so long now! And I am finding it hard! I feel like my life has no meaning almost so i am trying to find where I fit! 
Someone suggested I wrote my thoughts and feelings down as I used to do this when I was young. 
So I have just started giving it a go and started to write a blog! I'm only just finding my feet but it is helping getting all my thoughts and feelings down. 
So... the reason for my post is.. if your the kind of person where writing things down helps then it could be something to look into. It gives you somewhere to put all the craziness in your head and I'm hoping if other people read it they can relate and hopefully see there not alone in all this! 
I'd also love to use my experiences for good and try to help support other people who have gone through infertility, miscarriage, and failed ivf both in person and online but I haven't figured out how to do that yet! Any suggestions very welcome!!


----------



## Phatty (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi beccas,

Firstly, I love the positive energy resonating from your post!

I've "moved on" since my last failed treatment in 2014. My decision came gradually after 6 failed icsi treatments. Tbh it wasn't really a decision, I found myself happier and happier without the thought of treatment and all that goes with it and that I liked just living my life a lot more than what I had been doing. 

I hope the blog has helped you and that you've found meaning in your life. I started a blog a few months ago because in my culture infertility is a taboo and almost shameful topic and I wanted to share my situation with others who might not have anyone else to confide in. Unfortunately, I've had to change the tone as our infertility is down to male factor issues. I didn't feel it was fair to share when my husband was so intimately tied to the subject. If it were my issues, I'd plaster them all over the place!

You wanted to know about how you could support others in our situation but I guarantee that you're helping just by putting your thoughts down and sharing them. I would love to see your blog, please pm. Continue doing what you're doing if it brings you happiness. 

Phatty x


----------

